
Your anonymous browsing history contains enough to reveal your true identity - tempw
https://engineering.stanford.edu/news/you-are-less-anonymous-web-you-think-much-less
======
woliveirajr
TL;DR: If you know who you follow or whose links you click on twitter, you
might leave a unique profile behind you.

